# Gesucht: Kleines Profinet Multi-IO Modul mit IO-Link



## element. (30 Januar 2020)

Ich schreibe jetzt einfach mal den Wunschzettel runter...
Benötige für einen sehr kompakten Robotergreifer:

Profinet-IO-Modul, bestenfalls mit 2 Profinet ports
1x IO-Link für IO-Link Sensor
2x konventioneller Digitaleingang für Standard-Sensor
2x konventioneller Digitalausgang 0,2A
Mit Schutzart und M8/M12 oder auch ohne Schutzart möglich.

Kennt jemand was?

Von murrelektronik gibt es solche Multifunktions-Profinet-IO-Module, aber die sind für meine Baustelle viel zu groß.
Von Molex gibt es sehr kleine Module mit 8x M8, jede Buchse einzeln konfigurierbar als Input oder output, aber ohne IO-Link.

Danke
Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2020)

Die meisten IO-Link Master haben auch EA onboard.
Evtl. passt das was. Siemens ET200eco gibt es auch in schmaler Bauform


----------



## element. (30 Januar 2020)

Stimmt, der 6ES7148-6JD00-0AB0 z.B. kann auch Input oder Output (100mA, reicht) sein.
Etwas kleiner wäre noch nötig 
IFM AL1100 habe ich auch schon angeschaut. Wir kommen näher...
​


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2020)

element. schrieb:


> Stimmt, der 6ES7148-6JD00-0AB0 z.B. kann auch Input oder Output (100mA, reicht) sein.
> Etwas kleiner wäre noch nötig
> IFM AL1100 habe ich auch schon angeschaut. Wir kommen näher...
> ​



Wenn du Ein- und Ausgänge willst musst du Umständen mit Port Typ A oder B aufpassen.
Soweit ich's im Kopf hab, dann hat der Siemens nur Typ A.
IFM ist da meist flexibler.


----------



## van (31 Januar 2020)

Schau dich mal bei turck um


Tben-S
https://www.turck.de/att/D301342.pdf

Fen20
https://pdb2.turck.de/de/DE/products/00000015000175b1000b003a


----------

